# This is getting silly...



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

so far in this weeks power rankings:

espn
1. Spurs--at this point had won 6 straigh but had 2 losses earlier in the month
2. Mavs--had just won 13 staight without one #1 ranking finaly drop one and that the excuse to not rank them #1
3.Detroit--lost 4 in the past week...

sportsline
1.Detroit--WTF!!! 4 losses and thier the best team in the league?!!only 1 game ahead of the Spurs and Mavs...
2. Spurs--just lost 1 to the Cavs but get catipulted to # 2.
3. Mavs winners of 13 straight lose 1 to the Nuggs, clean up in NY, and still drop to #3?!!

this is the media bias that the Mavs cant over come, we have to get the #1 seed just to earn the respect of the Refs...I think we could beat the Spurs in a 7 game series even if were the road team but the refs wold not give us the benifit of the doubt at all...

foxsports actually has what I think is the true powerranking so far this week

1.Mavs
2.Spurs
3.Pistons...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We don't play defense, remember?

I like being the underdog, makes the "haha told you so" so much better.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey, it's like I said before....Mavericks are the only team in the league that has to actually win a championship before anyone will consider them contenders. That makes a lot of sense.

But whatever. I hope the media keeps on piling on the hate. Give it all to us. I'd like to see the team feed off it.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Hey, it's like I said before....Mavericks are the only team in the league that has to actually win a championship before anyone will consider them contenders. That makes a lot of sense.
> 
> But whatever. I hope the media keeps on piling on the hate. Give it all to us. I'd like to see the team feed off it.


the problem is come playoffs the refs have a bad habit of being swayed by media conception, if the media keeps saying were soft and cant rebound well have a problem with te refs letting us play D. Weve all seen it over the past few years. A "defensive" team can knock our players around because they play good D. Webreathe on somebody its a foul becuase we cant play D.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

NBA.com got the ranking pretty fair

1.Mavs
2.Spurs
3.Detroit


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I made a thread about 2-3 years ago about punching Steve Kerr in the face after he drained all those threes to beat us in the WCF...I changed my mind becuase I realized he had so many rings they made a great set of brass knuckles...Im starting to be willing to chance it again :curse:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Hey, it's like I said before....Mavericks are the only team in the league that has to actually win a championship before anyone will consider them contenders. That makes a lot of sense.
> .


neither do i. like i said on another board. the mavs=2003 spurs. Meaning, we have to prove it for other to believe it.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Of course you gotta prove it before people are gonna believe in your team. That's how its always been.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

jworth said:


> Of course you gotta prove it before people are gonna believe in your team. That's how its always been.


then please explain the Suns free pass for the past 2 seasons even tough theyre just an updated version onf the 2002 Mavs.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Tell that to everyone that are on the Suns` nuts....Weve beat them every game this season and they still put them over the Mavs. So what they didnt have Amare, we didnt have 2-3 key players all season almost.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Ya'll do have a point there. The Suns aren't a threat when it comes playoff time, as we saw last year when San Antonio beat them rather easily. I for one think this year's Mavs have a legit shot at a title and people should take them seriously because of their overall depth, and improvements in coaching and defense from years past. But a lot of fans of other teams won't take Dallas seriously until it proves itself for the sole reason that the Mavs have played well in past regular seasons to only fall short come playoff time.


----------

